# Haunted Bayou 2009



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My haunt looks similar to last year but I added a couple grave markers and a witch display. Got lots of nice compliments. I dressed as a zombie and went after every car that slowed down. I had fun and everybody seemed entertained. It was a good night.
I had about 260 kids....I am still tired.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job on the witch display. I really like your graveyard also. It sounds like your Halloween went very well. I was looking at some of the other pictures you posted and they look great including the picture of you as a zombie.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

haunt looks great good job


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice, HB.... the witches area is fantastic! I bet you creeped out the neighborhood!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have a charming little graveyard - it looks so cosy


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody.

The grave yard was popular. I had lightning and the Graveyard Wind CD playing.
People really paid attention to the details. 

The Gemmy witch gets a lot of attention even when she isn't working properly. I may expand on her next year. I need to figure out how to make her work in low light. She would animate if a camera flash went off.

Roxy, it is a very cozy little graveyard. I have had more compliments on it since I reduced the area and grouped everything. I don't know if I can go bigger because I barely have enough time to set everything out as it is.

One of the ladies I chased went and got her friend to come see everything. They looked at every detail and asked a lot of questions.

Thanks for looking at the other pics, Joiseygal. I love my thrift store costume.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I went and looked at you album. I like the witch setup. But I really like the spirit of you chasing cars as a zombie. That had to be fun. As for the witch if it has a try me button you might be able to hook a beam breaker or mat to it. If not I have a Gemmy Mummy that has to have light. I use one of the little lights from the Dollar Store. They clip on and don't throw enough light to ruin a scene. I cut small pieces of color gel and put in the end of them. You can place them so they shine into her sensor, where people have to pass through the light. They are so small you could clip them on the collar of a black cat to hide them.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looked great and sounds like you had fun too!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks very much.

Watcher, I tried using a booklight but people weren't breaking the beam so I ended up shining it on her face so she would show up better in the low light.
She has a button of some kind but I don't think I can hack it because it is enclosed in the base.
I wonder if I could put a regular motion sensor like you use on spots for the yard.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great. I really love the effect of the spiderwebs in the garage, very cool look. And you looked great as a zombie!!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Everything looks great, HB! You mentioned earlier that you even chased a policeman? Did you catch him?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL Jaybo...no I didn't catch him. It was a car patrolling the neighborhood. I went after the passenger side window. He waved...not much of a sense of humor. BLAH!

Thanks for the nice comments everybody. I was so tired that I was lucky to have a display at all.
It turned out smaller than I planned but it is so much more than what everybody else does that it is always a hit.

Any suggestions on how I can fill in the garage so it doesn't look so sparse are welcome.
I wanted a living room type set-up but it didn't happen. I want more of a haunted library or something in there.

It is fun to be a zombie. Why didn't I do that before? DOH!
Will do it again next year with better make-up. I just threw on this make-up because I didn't have a lot of time.


----------

